# Decal solutions......



## New Hampshire (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok, now I have a question about decal solutions. There is such a confusing number and type of these solutions. Softners, setters, softners for compound applications, setters for compound applications.....oh me oh my. And to top it off I read that not all solutions work on all decals? So, can anyone out there gice a no nonsens description of these different types of solutions? And what ones do I need or not need?
Brian


----------

